# Do apprentice start getting paid right away



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mdiddy said:


> Hi guys just had my interview and was wondering if i get accepted to local 46 for the low voltage program do you start getting paid right away. Or do you have to get trained for a few weeks with no pay just wondering in case i get the job i know whether or not to quit my regular job first.


Can't speak for your local BUT in a union, you work you get paid. Otherwise I call it slave labor


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> Can't speak for your local BUT in a union, *you work you get paid. Otherwise I call it slave labor*


I think the NLRB would agree and have a fine for doing otherwise.


----------



## Mdiddy (Jun 14, 2018)

Thank you guys what i meant to say is if you get paid also while taking the classes or if someone can explain how week one would be classroom seeting or straight to work. Rookie questions sorry guys.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Mdiddy said:


> Thank you guys what i meant to say is if you get paid also while taking the classes or if someone can explain how week one would be classroom seeting or straight to work. Rookie questions sorry guys.


Every local is different. Call the hall and ask.


----------

